# British Columbia accounting



## Civic89 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi all,

Just wondering as I'm currently studying accounting through the ACCA in the UK.
Is the ACCA worth anything in BC or would I have to pass the local exams to become a legal accountant in BC?

ACCA is the Association of Chartered Certified Accountants, and after completing all the exams and 3 years accounting experience it is equivalent to a masters degree.

And also after checking the Canada immigration website I didnt find a specific requirement for accountants under federal workers, is this because it comes under the professional services to business management category?

If I manage to land an accounting Job or apply through federal workers am I able to bring my fiance with me when I move?

Thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Civic89 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just wondering as I'm currently studying accounting through the ACCA in the UK.
> Is the ACCA worth anything in BC or would I have to pass the local exams to become a legal accountant in BC?
> ...


As a UK ACCA you may change your designation for the CGA designation here in Canada, except in the Province of Quebec. You will require to take a course in Canadian Tax and Law. The link is:- Certified General Accountants | Find a Local CGA Association

If you and your fiance have had a provable common-law relationship for one year minimum then you may spousal sponsor her.


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

In Australia and Canada there is much accounting work but a degree is a requirement.


----------



## Civic89 (Feb 2, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> As a UK ACCA you may change your designation for the CGA designation here in Canada, except in the Province of Quebec. You will require to take a course in Canadian Tax and Law. The link is:- Certified General Accountants | Find a Local CGA Association
> 
> If you and your fiance have had a provable common-law relationship for one year minimum then you may spousal sponsor her.


Ah I see, so I can just switch from ACCA to CGA although I just need to take a tax and law exam?

So basically we will be getting married in the UK in the next few years and this allows me to bring her to Canada as long as I have this qualification?

Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Jaccor (Jan 30, 2011)

My understanding is that they will only let you switch to CGA if you have the following:

UK ACCA
Degree of some sort
Take the law and tax exam

If you don't have all 3, they won't let you convert it.


----------



## Civic89 (Feb 2, 2011)

Jaccor said:


> My understanding is that they will only let you switch to CGA if you have the following:
> 
> UK ACCA
> Degree of some sort
> ...


Thanks, yes ive looked into this but will need to contact them to ask if I need the ACCA + a different degree or could just get through with the ACCA.


----------



## Jaccor (Jan 30, 2011)

Nope... unfortunately you need a different degree as well. The Oxford brookes would work though if you have that. I'm in the same boat, really gutted it's not straight convertible.


----------



## Civic89 (Feb 2, 2011)

Jaccor said:


> Nope... unfortunately you need a different degree as well. The Oxford brookes would work though if you have that. I'm in the same boat, really gutted it's not straight convertible.


Pff yes I've looked into it, we will have to find a quick degree to do then


----------

